
Mruby makefiles in devops, a HOWTO - naiyt
http://www.mavengineering.com/blog/2015/09/10/how-to-make-mruby/
======
sciurus
The abuse "DevOps" receives as a noun is bad enough. I refuse to accept
"DevOpsing" as a verb.

~~~
mocfive
According to the most recent edition of the DevOpsicon, it turns out DevOpsing
is in fact a verb.

